# Old "rhom", new pics.



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

About a month ago, I posted pics of this guy with mixed results. Some said rhom, some said compressus. But Grosse Gurke and Frank said its probably a rhom. But I still havent got a positive ID. Hope these new pics and the quick video I made help. Sorry Im just posting the link to the pics and vids forum. It takes my computer way too long to upload stuff.

Link to pics

Here is the link to my old ID thread if that can help.

Old ID Thread


----------



## th3ghetto (Jun 30, 2004)

kind of looks like a spilo


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. rhombeus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------

